# Second hand price of discontinued models



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Our Autotrail Apache 670G was introduced in late 2004. The layout suits our needs perfectly but obviously not too many others as Autotrail have dropped it from their 2007 line up. So a production run of just over 2 years. 

Will the fact that it is no longer available effect its second hand value or possibly enhance it as a "rare model" ? 

Trevor


----------



## 96410 (Sep 30, 2005)

The real think that will affect yours on a resale is the fact that they have just brought out a new cab not the layout or limited run, but motorhomes don't suffer so much from deprecation after the first 2 years and the price of a new one will be so much more, than when you bought yours so you should get a good price anyway (only my opinion).


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*2nd hand values*

Hi

I reckon that people who are buying second hand motorhomes do have a layout in mind but just as important is probably cleanliness and overall condition, and these two items will probably help protect your van's residual value.

When I bought the Swift, I ordered it last February and full credit to Cleveland Motorhomes for pointing out a new model was imminent. However, I choose to "go for it " and when I see classifieds now for vans identical to mine, both private and trade, the values do not seem to have been affected by the new model coming.

Russell


----------

